# Fabrics that are safe for rats?



## Csszal

I want to make a pocket hammock for my rats that is really bunchy and warm. They love sleeping in the hoods of my sweaters and I was thinking of making it out of the same material most sweaters are made of, a 50% cotton/50% polyester blend. Would this material be safe for rats that like to chew on their hammocks? I would make it two or maybe three layers thick or maybe just two layers of the sweater material and line it with sherpa? 

Are there any other suggestions for warmer materials, other than fleece, that can be used? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Rat-1-

I suggest to use fleece and batting( which is like cotton padding). I use them to make all my things


----------



## pocketmouse

I think most fabrics are fine, as long as you don't have loose strings or stitching that they can get their feet caught in. I like to use baby blankets/towels on the bottom of my cage and for hammocks I've used things like rags from the dollar store, one of those fabric bags that sheets come in (I think it's made out of cotton), denim from some cut off jeans. I actually found a store the other day and they had a bin of hoods from jackets, I almost bought one for my girls (in case anyone wants to know the store's called Scrap, I think they have them in several different states, they take donated items that you can use for arts and crafts and other creative projects and sell them for cheap. They actually had a lot of cool misc stuff there, bins of fleece scraps, lots of other fabric, I bought a bunch of vintage valentines day cards which were super cute I definitely didn't expect to find those)


----------



## Rat-1-

Are you making a pocket corner hammock because they are nice and snugly?


----------



## Csszal

Rat-1- said:


> I suggest to use fleece and batting( which is like cotton padding). I use them to make all my things


I have only been able to find 100% Polyester Batting around here. Is there any other type? 



Rat-1- said:


> Are you making a pocket corner hammock because they are nice and snugly?


I was actually thinking of making both a corner pocket hammock and a hammock similar to the "Deluxe Ferret Rat Cage Sleep Sack Hammock" on ebay. It just looks super warm and cozy and I think making it out of hoodie material, since my rats love my hoodies, would be a good option when they can't be sleeping in my hoodie.


----------



## YellowSpork

My girls love their fleece, but I know you can also use flannel type materials. Anything they won't catch their nails or feet in is fine.  For batting, I use 100% cotton batting. I find really cheap bags of 1 yard of it at my Hobby Lobby, but most sewing/craft stores carry it. It's easy to find. :3 I read something about polyster that makes it not as good I think... I can't remember why though... But cotton batting can be expensive! Which is why I buy the little $6 individual bags lol.


----------



## Csszal

I haven't been to hobby lobby yet. I'll definitely look there. The fleece I buy from Jo Ann fabrics is 100% polyester. My rats haven't gotten caught on my hoodies yet, so I think I should be safe. I think I would line the inside between layers of fabric with the batting to make it warmer.


----------



## YellowSpork

I don't line my hammocks (but I'm planning to start) but Im using THR batting to make cage liners so they'll absorb pee better. I make my pocket hammocks out of 3 layers of fleece--two on bottom and one on top they can crawl inside  but more layers won't hurt. XD cubes I make 3 thick on the bottom and 2 thick everywhere else. And they loooove their cubes! hobby lobby always has pretty good cheap-ish stuff so I go there a lot for seeing supplies for my rats


----------



## Ceen

This is a great thread: I've been wondering what fabrics I could use for pouches and hammocks etc, but I don't have a pet rat myself so I can't do any first-hand research. I'd love to make gifts for rat-buddies, but I want to make sure it's safe stuff.

Has anyone tried making cage accessories with Minky fabric? IE http://www.minkydelight.com Is it incompatible with ratty claws? I've used it for toys and stuffed animals, and while it doesn't stand up to dog teeth, it's soooo soft, and much nicer after multiple washings compared to fleece which can get pretty pilly.

What about fake fur? I have lots of scraps of quality fake fur from finished costume projects, and would love to find a use for them. I have fur ranging from 1/2" super short to 3" fluff, which seems like it would make such a nice comfy tunnel liner or hammock bed... But not if it's not rat-friendly.

Thanks for any input!


----------

